# DeeAndre Hulett & Mateen Cleaves



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Is there anything anywhere on the web about these 2 guys or what the Raptors intensions are.


I know Glen grabbed Hulett as a gamble on his 6'8" frame and the potential he saw at the pre-draft camp. Is he in Europe? CBA? 

Cleaves and Mo Pete together again is a worth-while gamble if they can capture a glimmer of the Spartan Magic.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

i dont know, i doubt they're gonna make the team though


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> Is there anything anywhere on the web about these 2 guys or what the Raptors intensions are.
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a valid link of deeandre hullet ?? his first name sure got my attention, is he undrafted ?? where did he play in europe ?? what kind of player is he ??
ummmmmmmmm, mateen cleaves is a free agent this year isnt it and most likely he wont re-sign with the kings so where do you think he will go ??


----------



## RaptorDynasty (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> do you have a valid link of deeandre hullet ?? his first name sure got my attention, is he undrafted ?? where did he play in europe ?? what kind of player is he ??
> ummmmmmmmm, mateen cleaves is a free agent this year isnt it and most likely he wont re-sign with the kings so where do you think he will go ??


DeeAndre was drafted by the Raptors a few years ago in the second round. He has been playing semi-pro ball in the USA, working on his game. Since he's been drafted, he has tried to make the team every year, and every year he gets cut. This is the last year the Raptors have exclusive rights to him, so if he doesn't make the team again (which he won't), he is a free agent. Odds are he will never play in the NBA.

As for Mateen, Toronto is very interested in him, along with Tierre Brown and Jason Gardner. Mateen is the frontrunner to get a job with the Raptors as the third-string point guard behind AW and Lindsey Hunter. Rafer Alston, who played that position last season, is a free agent and likely won't resign. Don't feel bad for Alston--if he doesn't get a job with the Raptors, some other team will prolly grab him, or he can go back to doing And1. He has options.


----------



## dsisson03 (Jun 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RaptorDynasty</b>!
> 
> 
> DeeAndre was drafted by the Raptors a few years ago in the second round. He has been playing semi-pro ball in the USA, working on his game. Since he's been drafted, he has tried to make the team every year, and every year he gets cut. This is the last year the Raptors have exclusive rights to him, so if he doesn't make the team again (which he won't), he is a free agent. Odds are he will never play in the NBA.
> ...


Where did DeeAndre come from? What school? I guess he plays PF. If that is the case, don't expect him to make the team, we are already pretty filled at that spot and with them giving a qualifying offer to Maceo Baston, DeeAndre better work his butt off in summer league to get a spot on the Raptors.

dsisson03


----------



## RaptorDynasty (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dsisson03</b>!
> 
> 
> Where did DeeAndre come from? What school? I guess he plays PF. If that is the case, don't expect him to make the team, we are already pretty filled at that spot and with them giving a qualifying offer to Maceo Baston, DeeAndre better work his butt off in summer league to get a spot on the Raptors.
> ...


DeeAndre has been playing for the Las Vegas Silver Bandits in the IBL. Before that, he was a standout in his one year at College of the Sequoias in Visalia, California (a junior college). He had a great career there and was named the Central Valley Conference Most Valuable Player after averaging 28.7 ppg and 8.4 rpg. The Central Valley Conference isn't exactly the Big East though, so don't think that stats like that are all that impressive.

DeeAndre is a G/F who is more small forward than shooting guard. He has good skills, but the reality of the NBA is that you have to be an absolutely amazing player to be even the 12th man on a team like the Raptors.

People look at guys like Greg Foster and think "I can't believe this guy is in the NBA." Nevertheless, he is still a fantastic basketball player, otherwise he never would have made it into the NBA. The odds of getting on to a squad are so remote, and so conditional, that even brilliant players like Hulett never get a chance, because you literally have to be one of the best players in the world to ever make it in the NBA.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> RaptorDynasty said
> As for Mateen, Toronto is very interested in him, along with Tierre Brown and Jason Gardner. Mateen is the frontrunner to get a job with the Raptors as the third-string point guard behind AW and Lindsey Hunter. Rafer Alston, who played that position last season, is a free agent and likely won't resign. Don't feel bad for Alston--if he doesn't get a job with the Raptors, some other team will prolly grab him, or he can go back to doing And1. He has options.


Cleaves is an intriging player, I was shocked to see him go ahead of Mo Pete (almost as shocked as Mo Pete). Since Morris was generally regarded as a more NBA type player.

Nonetheless it appears to have been the one mistake (or less-than-brilliant decision) dumars has made in his tenure as GM. Many say he was not impressed with any of the players that late in the draft so he grabbed Cleaves the local boy from Flint Michigan to perk local interest.


The knock on cleaves has always been his athletacism - although he is very savvy, intelligent and a great floor leader his 6'2 frame is not blessed with speed. I would liken him to Mark Jackson of the early years or Jamaal Tinsley. 

I have not followed his career since he went out the the left coast as king highlight come on well in the night - but I am made to believe he has been injurred alot of the past few season as he has only played in a handfull of games since leaving Detroit.

Was Dumars right to cut him loose after one season or is all this guy needs is a break? You know like the kind of break Alvin Williams got when Lenny resurected his career?


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

if Mateen shows something, he should be the 2nd PG next year behind AW


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

who are some of these players on the raptors summer league roster......lee benson, bluthenthal, dimos dikoudis, maurice evans, jason gardner some other ones too!


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Mateen is fat and out of shape. did people not see how BIG he looked on the Kings bench during the playoffs? He couldnt even pass his physical when he got traded to Cleveland. is that the dedication we want? the guy had a chance to play and he blew it by not being fit enough to play for the Cavs.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

lmfao if deeandre does make it to raptors' roster then he will be the first ever person in the history of nba to have the first name "DEEANDRE" 
:rofl:


----------

